# The Maniacal Community



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Greetings to you all,
It's been awhile since I've actually posted. Lik emany of you I"m in the middle of crunch time and there is so much to do. I do keep an eye on the board every so often and once everything is finished (I hop ea week or so before we open) I'll have the chance to sit down and start posting again. Anyhow I"ve redesigned my site for October in hopes to make it more user friendly. I have added a community section complete with an online chat room whcih I plan to do some online seminars, a messageboard of our own, polls, and much more! I'm inviting each and everyone of you to be a part of this community, by no means to I intend to undermind this forum, but in hopes of getting everyone together to make our entire network stronger! I'll talk to you all soon, and good luck with the last minute prep for Halloween!

http://www.maniacalproductions.com/site/community.htm

Mr. Maniacal


----------

